# New recipe exchange



## Traveler (Jan 25, 2018)

At the suggestion of C'est Moi, I am starting a new thread where people can exchange recipes and ask specific questions on cooking/baking.

The 1st recipe will be Chinese Sweet and Sour Pork which will be posted shortly.

"LAISSEZ LE BON TEMPS ROULER"


----------



## Traveler (Jan 25, 2018)

*CHINESE SWEET AND SOUR PORK   **  (serves 2 hungry people )*

equipment needed:
2   two quart pans (never Teflon)
1   large, deep sided frying pan OR a wok
     thermometer for accurate deep frying
     small sheet pan
     wire rack to fit into sheet pan
     slotted cooking spoon

Groceries needed:
1 lb lean pork loin, cut into large bite-size pieces
 1 TBLSP soy sauce

1 1/2 cups of pineapple juice
2 TBLSP fresh lemon juice
1/4 cup catsup
3 1/2 TBLSP sugar
2 TBLSP corn starch
1 tsp white vinegar

1 1/2 cup flour
1/4 cup corn starch
2 tsp salt

1 whole egg
2 TBLSP water

1/2 green pepper, sliced and cut into large bite-size pieces
1 large carrot, cut on a bias, into bite size pieces
1/4 yellow onion, sliced
1  8 ounce can of pineapple chunks

3 cups cannola oil,  this is chosen because it has a high smoking temp. Also it is healthy.

If you want rice or fried rice, cook it now.


1. Combine cut up pork and soy sauce. Toss well. Set aside
2. Combine all ingredients for sweet and sour sauce in a small pan. Heat to boiling point, while stirring and cook for 2 minutes more. Set aside.
3. Mix flour, corn starch and salt. toss well, set aside.
4. Mix and beat whole egg and water. Set aside.
5  Cut up vegetables into bite-size pieces. Set aside.
6. Put pork into flour mix and toss well to coat.
7  Put flour coated pork into egg wash, toss well to coat.
8. Put pork back into flour mix and toss well to thoroughly coat the pork.
9  Heat oil to 350 F in a 2-quart pan. NEVER Teflon ! Inset thermometer in pan.
10.  When oil is up to temp, start deep frying pork pieces, IN SMALL BATCHES. Deep fry for 5 minutes. When pork is done use a slotted spoon and remove to the wire rack/sheet pan. Continue cooking in small batches until finished. Try to keep oil at a constant 350 F.
11. In a large frying pan or a wok, heat 1 TBLSP of oil (not butter). MEDIUM HEAT 
12  Add carrots, cook and stir for 4 minutes. Add green pepper and onions. cook and stir for another 3 minutes.
13. Add all of the sauce to the vegetables.
14  Add the pineapple chunks. Cook for 1 minute.
15. Add the deep fried pork and heat for 1 minute.
16. Stir well and pour into a large serving dish. Serve immediately !  Enjoy


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 25, 2018)

Holy cow, this sounds yummy.   I need to go grocery shopping ASAP!!   Thanks for sharing, Traveler.   I hope others will add their favorites to the thread.


----------



## Traveler (Jan 25, 2018)

Tip for getting CRISPY deep fried BREADED foods.  Forget the paper towels. Your crispy coating will just sit there and steam, and that will make the coating soggy and greasy. Use a wire rack set into a small sheet pan when draining any breaded deep fried foods.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 25, 2018)

*
UNFRIED CHICKEN   

**Ingredients*



                                        2 cups buttermilk
                                        1 tablespoon hot pepper sauce  (Note from Marie..I omit this ingredient when I make it, personal preference)
                                        4 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves, cut into bite-size pieces
                                        2 1/2 cups panko bread crumbs
                                        6 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese
                                        1 tablespoon onion powder


                                            2 teaspoons garlic powder
                                            1 teaspoon ground black pepper
                                            1 teaspoon cayenne pepper (optional)
                                            1 teaspoon paprika
                                            cooking spray
*Directions*



Stir buttermilk and hot sauce together in a bowl; add chicken and stir to coat. Marinate chicken in refrigerator at least 1 hour.
Lightly grease a baking sheet.
Mix panko bread crumbs, Parmesan cheese, onion powder, garlic powder, cayenne pepper, and paprika in large shallow bowl.
Remove chicken from marinade, shaking pieces to remove excess moisture. Discard the remaining marinade.
Gently press chicken pieces into the panko mixture to coat. Gently toss between your hands so any bread crumbs that haven't stuck can fall away. Arrange breaded chicken onto prepared baking sheet.
Refrigerate breaded chicken at least 30 minutes.
Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C).
Lightly coat chicken pieces with cooking spray.
Bake chicken in preheated oven until browning on top, 15 to 20 minutes. Flip pieces and continue baking until the chicken is cooked through and the coating is crisp, 15 to 20 minutes more.


----------



## Traveler (Jan 25, 2018)

The "unfried " chicken looks excellent. I've been meaning to try a recipe like this. I think I'll do it for the Super Bowl. Thank you, Marie.artytime:


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 26, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Tip for getting CRISPY deep fried BREADED foods.  Forget the paper towels. Your crispy coating will just sit there and steam, and that will make the coating soggy and greasy. Use a wire rack set into a small sheet pan when draining any breaded deep fried foods.



So true! I was amazed back when I first used that method.


----------



## Granny B. (Jan 26, 2018)

My Sicilian grandmother's Meatloaf/Meatballs

- 1 lb ground beef
- 2 tablespoons finely minced onion
- 1 tablespoon minced garlic
- 1/2 teaspoon salt
- 3 tablespoons bread crumbs
- 3 tablespoons grated cheese (romano or parmesan) 
- 1 teaspoon parsley
- pinch of oregano
- 1 egg
- 1/4 cup water

Blend well, form into loaf or golfball-size balls.

For meatballs, brown lightly and then simmer in your favorite sauce.

For loaf, bake at 350, 45 mins - 1 hour (check with meat thermometer).


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 26, 2018)

If you want to print the recipe out.

Highlight the text.

Then click on file.  Click on Print.  Click on Selection.

Print.


----------



## Paloma (Jan 26, 2018)

I have been making this dish for years and years.  Honestly cannot recall where the recipe came from.

CARAWAY RED CABBAGE

1/4 cup butter
1/2 cup chopped onion*
1 head red cabbage
1 cup sugar
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 cup cider vinegar
1 teaspoon caraway seed
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper

Melt butter over medium heat in a large stainless steel skillet.  Add onion and cook over medium heat.  While onion are cooking, core cabbage into four sections, slice off hard cores but do not throw away.  With a sharp knife, shred cabbage over cooking onions.  Add cores and remaining ingredients.  Cover and continue cooking over medium heat until cabbage is tender.

*I use a medium sized onion which is probably more like 1 cup but I haven't measured it.


This is super with mashed potatoes, smoked sausage, and Brown Beer Bread or Irish Soda Bread.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 26, 2018)

I have eaten this. It's delicious, especially since I love caraway seeds.


----------



## Traveler (Jan 26, 2018)

*SALISBURY STEAKS       (serves 3)

This recipe is incredibly simple and inexpensive for those on a budget. Plus it is a delightful comfort food. Great for a cold winter's day. Serve with mashed potatoes and your favorite veggie.

1 & 1/3 lb of ground beef. (80/20 lean to fat % is best)
3/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp black pepper
1/4 tsp garlic powder (not garlic salt)
1/2 tsp onion powder
1 TBLSP of Worcestershire Sauce
1 TBLSP of dried parsley
1/4 tsp ground thyme
1/3 cup of fine bread crumbs

Using your hands, combine all ingredients being sure to distribute the spices evenly.
Form into 3 oblong patties. (they look too big right now but they will shrink as they cook)
Heat heavy frying pan over medium heat. No oil needed.
Place beef patties into the frying pan and cook for 4-5 minutes on each side.  You want a nicely browned "crust" on the patties. Remove beef patties from pan and set aside.

Sauce/gravy
drain off, and discard all of the beef fat.
add 2 TBLSP of butter
When butter is melted add 4 TBLSP of flour and stir, stir , stir. You want to end up with a lightly golden roux.
add 2 cups of beef broth
add 1/4 cup of tomato sauce
Keep stirring until thickened and flour has lost that "floury" taste.

Turn heat down to low. Add the brown beef patties, cover and cook 15-20 minutes.
Note if you think your sauce/gravy is becoming too thick, just add some water.
That's it ! You're done. 
Any left-overs freeze well in a Tupperware container
*


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 27, 2018)

*Got this from a friend. It is a great snack.  I usually serve it with those Tostito scoop chips.

TEXAS CAVIER

1 can black eye peas
1 can black beans
1 can shoe peg (white) corn
1 jar chopped pimentos
1small char chopped jalepinos
1 small red onion, chopped
2 stalks celery, chopped


FOR MARINADE

1/2 cup olive oil
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar

Pour all cans and jars into a colander, drain and rinse.
add onion, celery, peppers and pimento

Heat marinade to dissolve sugar
Pour over mixture and refrigerate overnight.
drain and serve with chips.


*


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 27, 2018)

*

Pizza cupcakes

*Ingredients


1½ cups (7½ oz/225g) Plain/AP flour 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1½ cups (12oz/360ml) milk 
2 eggs 
2 teaspoons dried Italian seasoning 
2 teaspoons salt 
½ cup (4oz/120g) store-bought pizza sauce or my homemade pizza sauce 
1 cup (8oz/240g) shredded mozzarella cheese 
¼ cup (2oz/60g) mini pepperoni or cooked sausage 
 
 Instructions


Preheat the oven to 375F (190oC) and liberally grease a muffin time with olive oil. 
In a large bowl combine flour, baking powder, herbs and salt 
Next while in the milk and eggs until combined 
Add about 2 tablespoons of batter to each cupcake then add a layer of cheese followed by sauce, then cheese again. This will insure the sauce staying in the center the cupcake. 
Lastly top with a few mini pepperonis. Repeat the process until you've filled all 12 cupcakes 
Spoon about 2 tablespoons of the remaining batter on the top of each pizza cupcake 
Top each pizza cupcake with as much additional cheese and pepperoni as you'd like 
Bake until lightly browned and puffed, about 20-25 minutes. Enjoy immediately! 
 ​​


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2018)

I think that this old recipe for Wacky Cake is worth mentioning.  

The recipe and its many variations have been around since the great depression.  It's easy to throw together, inexpensive, contains no animal products and makes a nice small 8X8 cake that is the perfect size for most retired folks.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/wacky-cake-recipe-1938998


----------



## Traveler (Jan 27, 2018)

Aunt Bea,  That cake recipe is almost precisely the recipe I have been using for many years. Delicious !  I have named it "SUPERMOIST CHOCOLATE CAKE".  I got my recipe from a sweet little old lady. I had no idea the recipe had been around that long. I recommend that cake to one and all. Thank you for sharing.:thankyou1:


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm trying this one today; the poblanos are roasting right now.    


*Roasted Poblano Corn Chowder*

*Yield:* 12 (1 cup) servings

*Ingredients:*



3 poblano peppers 
1 red bell pepper 
3 teaspoons extra virgin olive oil 
2 tablespoons light butter 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 onion, chopped 
1 celery stalk, chopped 
¼ cup + 1 tablespoon flour 
6 cups vegetable broth 
2 cups skim milk 
1 ½ lbs new potatoes (also known as fingerlings or creamers), unpeeled and diced 
1 (16 oz) package of frozen corn kernels 
¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper (or more or less to taste) 
salt & pepper to taste 
 
*Directions:*



Pre-heat the oven to 400. Line a baking sheet with aluminum foil.  Brush the outsides of the poblano and red peppers with the olive oil and  set them on the baking sheet. Pleace in the oven to roast for about 30  minutes until the skin on the peppers is charred and peels off easily.  Peel the skins off the peppers and slice them open to discard the seeds.  Chop the peppers into small pieces and set aside. 
In a large pot, melt the butter over medium-high heat. Add the  garlic, onion and celery and cook for about 5 minutes until the onions  are translucent. Reduce the heat to low and stir in the flour to coat  the vegetables. Cook for another five minutes, stirring frequently. Turn  the heat back up to high and slowly whisk in the vegetable broth,  stirring constantly. Add the milk and stir to combine. Bring the soup to  a boil and then reduce heat to simmer for 5 minutes, stirring often.  Add the poblanos, red pepper, potatoes, and corn. Simmer uncovered for  30 minutes. Add the cayenne, salt & pepper and stir. 
Transfer three cups of the soup mixture into a blender and blend  until the potatoes, corn, etc are smooth and the mixture is thick. Pour  the thickened mixture back into the pot with the rest of the soup and  stir to combine. Simmer for an additional 5-10 minutes and serve. 

____________________________________________________________
_ETA-- I'm back to report that this chowder is YUMMY.   The recipe makes a really large batch so I hope it will freeze well.   The most difficult part is peeling the roasted peppers, but it's so worth it.   I'll definitely be making this one again. _


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 6, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *
> UNFRIED CHICKEN
> 
> **Ingredients*
> ...



I'm making this today, Marie.   Thanks for sharing.   I have a similar recipe called "Parmesan crusted chicken" but your recipe sounds yummy.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 6, 2018)

Traveler said:


> *SALISBURY STEAKS       (serves 3)
> 
> This recipe is incredibly simple and inexpensive for those on a budget. Plus it is a delightful comfort food. Great for a cold winter's day. Serve with mashed potatoes and your favorite veggie.
> 
> ...



Sounds good, Traveler.   I typically add chopped onion to the meat and use canned tomatoes instead of tomato sauce in the gravy.   YUM.    Sometimes I leave out the tomatoes and add mushrooms to the gravy.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2018)

(Just kidding)


----------



## sortbreadlover (Feb 17, 2018)

the pizza muffins sound yummy.  i plan to try them soon


----------

